# 1st trip since 1978! - UL & outlets, batteries ques.



## Cathy (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello experienced train travelers!

I'm going to be going from Milwaukee to Memphis (Hiawatha then City of New Orleans) in less than 2 weeks, my first Amtrak ride since I did Florida-->So. Carolina in '78 when I was a young teen. I'm sure a lot has changed since then!

I have a question about electrical outlets in the upper level, where I've heard there are fewer than in the lower level. I'm traveling on a disabled persons ticket (though I do have enough mobility to navigate stairs). I was not able to get LL tickets on the Chicago-->Memphis portion of the trip (either going there or on return). I've requested help in advance for getting my carry-on up and down the stairs but I also need to plug in a CPAP machine (for sleep apnea) for the overnight ride. Amtrak has also made a note of this in my reservation (that I need an outlet for medical equipment).

So, my question is, since there are fewer outlets in the UL, if I have this special early boarding, do I have a good chance of getting the outlet needed? And is the outlet just one or is it a double outlet like you'd see in many homes, where you can plug two items in at once? I'm also traveling with two children, ages 8 and 12, and though we probably on this short trip won't have much need for device charging, etc., for them, I'm looking at making some other trips this summer and wondering the same thing, i.e. whether we'll be able to get outlets if we're stuck on the UL if no LL tickets are left. I only need the CPAP plugged in for sleeping, obviously, but we are going to have more than one device to use on longer trips. (Maybe bring a power strip? is that okay?)

Also, what is the deal with not bringing "batteries that might leak" on board that I see on Amtrak's website? Does that mean you can't have a device with AA or AAA batteries in it, or bring extras in your bag in case those run out? What about rechargeable types? What about portable chargers that contain their own kind of batteries (non-alkaline)?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 3, 2017)

I've never heard of one level having significantly more or less outlets than the other. Where did you hear this? In my experience there was one set of two outlets for each set of two seats. Bringing a power strip is a good idea. If your batteries are clean and in good condition (and not lead acid design) you should be fine. If you're bringing high energy lithium cells make sure they are in a housing that prevents accidental shorting.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 3, 2017)

Cathy said:


> Also, what is the deal with not bringing "batteries that might leak" on board that I see on Amtrak's website? Does that mean you can't have a device with AA or AAA batteries in it, or bring extras in your bag in case those run out? What about rechargeable types? What about portable chargers that contain their own kind of batteries (non-alkaline)?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


The battery policy is intended to stop passengers from bringing on, say, a lead-acid motorcycle battery which could leak acid if it was knocked over. But a fully sealed lead-acid battery, such as I bring for my own CPAP machine in the event of power interruptions, is perfectly fine.

There will be one pair of outlets for each pair of seats on a Superliner...both upper and lower level. Power strips are fine for cell phone chargers and laptops and such...but don't try to plug in a hair dryer or a cooking appliance!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 3, 2017)

I always bring a power surge protector strip for 6 plugs. I also bring an extension cord in case I am sitting on the aisle or need a longer cord for something. Better to be prepared, than wish you had brought something. Make a list so nothing is forgotten, also check out everything before you leave. This proved helpful for my granddaughter, whose game device wasn't working properly and she had not told us. Another suggestion is an eye cover for the light(s) from other passengers, and noise canceling ear buds to cut the noise of talking passengers. It get cold at night from the AC, so covers will be needed as well as something to use as a pillow. Nothing is provided on the train, unless you want to purchase a travel kit in the cafe if they have any remaining (plan ahead that you need something). Carry some bottles of water with each person's name on it, then you just have to refill the bottles. Having snacks you keep in reserve just in case. We may carry snacks, but I keep bag separate for those unexpected situations like delays. Most of the time we never touch the reserve, but it is there if we need it. Another thing we do is prepare a backpack that each child will carry that only has their things in it, like books, colors, games, etc.

Have a great trip, everyone should have a good time.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 3, 2017)

Years ago, cars only had 2 outlets. But now, since everyone needs outlets, there are a pair of outlets at every pair of seats - on both levels. There are outlets in many, but not all, Lounge Cars and Dining Cars. If you're in a sleeping car, every room has at least 1 outlet.

I also recommend you bring a power strip with you, for additional outlets.


----------



## Cathy (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the feedback and tips. And to answer about where I got the info about the limited plugs in the UL, I think it was the 800 number customer service for Amtrak where I heard that. I have traveled now, so I see they were definitely incorrect and everyone here was correct.


----------

